
Job Satisfaction Is the Strongest Indicator of Happiness in Men - mrsmee89
https://qz.com/work/1474562/what-makes-men-happy-a-study-by-harrys-says-job-satisfaction/
======
Konnstann
This makes sense. I'm at work 8+ hours a day, and I live alone with my
significant other across the country, so the majority of my interactions take
place at work. If I love what I do and who I do it with, why wouldn't I be
happy?

------
dajohnson89
read the report. the line that says 'a man busy at work is a man at peace' is
kinda chilling. the whole thing reads like some dystopian propaganda piece.
right down to the glib encouragement of military service.

